# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CPC invendus en kiosque

## M0zArT

Hello,

Depuis que je bosse à 2 pas d'un mag' presse (et par la même occasion que j'ai 6h à tuer par jour), je me permet de me soulever de mon siège, de m'extraire de la torpeur de mon bureau et réussi tant bien que mal à me déplacer jusqu'au kiosque afin d'acheter le dernier CPC en date (je m'abonnerais quand j'aurais des rentrées d'argent régulières i.e. un vrai boulot).
Et qu'elle fut donc ma surprise lorsque je m'aperçu qu'il restait 5 CPC HS HW n°3, 4 CPC HS HW n°4 ainsi que 4 CPC 212 (mais ceux-là étaient de la veille).

Je me demandais donc si vous aviez des retours sur la distribution de votre mag, ainsi que le nombre de vente/invendus par région/département/ville/kiosque ?
N'y aurait-il pas moyen de mettre les canards à contribution afin de vous donner des retours réguliers (mensuel, semestriel ou annuel) ? Des canards qui comme moi n'achète qu'en kiosque, et qui ont le temps de jetter un petit coup d'œil sur le stock d'invendus dans le kiosque ou ils l'achètent. Cette opération serait-elle faisable, humainement parlant, et logistiquement parlant ? Est-ce que cela vaudrait vraiment le coup pour vous, d'un point de vue financier de vous pencher sur ce point afin de "minimiser" les invendus ou est-ce que la distribution ainsi que la vente est complètement aléatoire d'un numéro à un autre et les chiffres complètement inconnus de la plupart des gens de la rédaction ?
Voila, c'est une idée que j'expose ici. Je ne sais pas si vous y avez déjà réflechi ou si c'est complètement stupide ? Auquel cas j'assumerais entièrement la responsabilité de l'échec de ce topic en me retirant définitivement de la vie.

Pour résumé, l'idée est donc simple : Souhaitez-vous mettre à contribution les bonnes âmes de ce forum afin qu'ils vous fassent un point régulier sur la distribution et/ou les invendus kiosque par kiosque, en France métropolitaine ?

Bien à vous.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Carrément.

----------


## jackft

Au fait, question con (?), mais vous faites quoi des invendus ? Poubelle ?

----------


## PolluXxX

J'pense que pas mal de choses sont faites déjà à ce niveau et que la distribution des magazines à travers les villes/kiosques n'est pas aléatoire. Enfin, j'peux m'tromper, mais ça m'semble logique...

----------


## ToasT

En général, les invendus sont renvoyés à la rédac, ou à leur entrepôt secret. Donc ils ont une estimation des invendus.

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh... NON.
Ils sont envoyés aux NMPP et sont détruits.

----------


## Dark Fread

> Euh... NON.
> Ils sont envoyés aux NMPP et sont détruits.


P'tain c'est horrible  :Emo:

----------


## cailloux

> Euh... NON.
> Ils sont envoyés aux NMPP et sont détruits.


Certes ils sont détruits mais ils vous disent combien ils en brûlent ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah oui puisque les revenus dépendent du nombre qu'ils brûlent...
D'ailleurs, on voit qu'ils font mal leur travail chez Mozart parce que normalement un numéro doit être renvoyé au moment où on reçoit le suivant.

----------


## Soupolet

j'ai bossé dans une librairie pendant un an en Belgique ou j'ai découvert canard pc (passe-temps favori derrière le comptoir  :;):  ) C'était rare qu'on vende beaucoup de canards, les clients se rabattaient plus volontiers sur des magz plus "populaires" genre joypad et joystick.

Concrètement, j'imagine que le nombre de magazines imprimés essaye de s'adapter à la moyenne des ventes et les estimations. la distribution en belgique se fait via l'AMP, le libraire commande à son bon vouloir les magazines à cette société et touche un pourcentage sur les ventes. Les invendus sont retournés et leurs prix remboursés au libraire (système de retour des ventes avec crédit/débit..)

----------


## Alab

Bah vous pouvez pas récupérer les invendus pour les vendre grâce au site de cpc ?  ::huh::

----------


## O.Boulon

Aucun intérêt, bien trop cher.
On préfère se faire envoyer des exemplaires directement de l'imprimerie.

----------


## Alab

Ah ok. Mais pourquoi vous faites pas en sorte que les invendus se retrouvent dans les salles d'attentes des coiffeurs, dentistes, du pôle emploi, etc... pour faire de la pub, plutôt que de les faire brûler ? Parce que j'imagine que le buraliste qui a des invendus ça lui fait aussi un manque à gagner donc il peut s'arranger avec des commerçants et les donner, enfin bon c'est vrai que ça nécessite une assez grande opération démarchage auprès d'eux mais ça peut faire de la pub grâce à quelque chose qui aurait du disparaitre. :/

----------


## Nelfe

Je ne suis pas sûr que la rédac' ait le pouvoir de contrôler ça.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Surtout qu'en réfléchissant deux secondes, tu comprendrais que c'est totalement idiot. Pourquoi acheter un magazine si on sait qu'il sera distribué gratuitement après quelques jours ?

----------


## Guest

> Ah ok. Mais pourquoi vous faites pas en sorte que les invendus se retrouvent dans les salles d'attentes des coiffeurs, dentistes, du pôle emploi, etc... pour faire de la pub, plutôt que de les faire brûler ? Parce que j'imagine que le buraliste qui a des invendus ça lui fait aussi un manque à gagner donc il peut s'arranger avec des commerçants et les donner, enfin bon c'est vrai que ça nécessite une assez grande opération démarchage auprès d'eux mais ça peut faire de la pub grâce à quelque chose qui aurait du disparaitre. :/


Parce que ça coûte de l'argent de les récupérer.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ah ok. Mais pourquoi vous faites pas en sorte que les invendus se retrouvent dans les salles d'attentes des coiffeurs, dentistes, du pôle emploi, etc... pour faire de la pub, plutôt que de les faire brûler ? Parce que j'imagine que le buraliste qui a des invendus ça lui fait aussi un manque à gagner donc il peut s'arranger avec des commerçants et les donner, enfin bon c'est vrai que ça nécessite une assez grande opération démarchage auprès d'eux mais ça peut faire de la pub grâce à quelque chose qui aurait du disparaitre. :/


Putain toi t'as pas 16 ans, hein ?
Tu crois encore aux licornes ?

----------


## XWolverine

> Bah oui puisque les revenus dépendent du nombre qu'ils brûlent...


Alors faut vachement leur faire confiance, puisque les n° leur sont directement renvoyés, s'ils se trompent sur le nombre, ça peut faire des pépettes en moins  ::o:

----------


## Alab

> Surtout qu'en réfléchissant deux secondes, tu comprendrais que c'est totalement idiot. Pourquoi acheter un magazine si on sait qu'il sera distribué gratuitement après quelques jours ?





> Putain toi t'as pas 16 ans, hein ?
> Tu crois encore aux licornes ?



Nan mais je sais que ça se tient pas mais c'est pas la peine de se fâcher, je suis juste triste que ça finisse brûlé quoi.  :Emo:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Alors faut vachement leur faire confiance, puisque les n° leur sont directement renvoyés, s'ils se trompent sur le nombre, ça peut faire des pépettes en moins


Quand j'ai travaillé en librairie c'est nous qui recomptions les invendus hein... Et heureusement.

----------


## Anonyme871

Dites, on sort un peu du sujet là mais du coup, les magazines qu'on retrouve parfois dans des bacs chez Auchan et cie plusieurs années après leur date de parution, vendu genre 4 euros les 3, c'est quoi ? Des invendus jamais renvoyés ?

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Dites, on sort un peu du sujet là mais du coup, les magazines qu'on retrouve parfois dans des bacs chez Auchan et cie plusieurs années après leur date de parution, vendu genre 4 euros les 3, c'est quoi ? Des invendus jamais renvoyés ?


Ce sont des sociétés spécialisées qui achètent aux éditeurs un certain nombre de leurs journaux (parfois des invendus rapatriés, parfois non) et les reconditionnent pour les vendre comme ça (en stations service, souvent).

----------


## Jolaventur

> Putain toi t'as pas 16 ans, hein ?
> Tu crois encore aux licornes ?


 :^_^: 
Grave!

Bienvenu dans le capitalisme et la société de conso Alab!
Tu vas voir tu vas t'y faire.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hello,
> 
> Depuis que je bosse à 2 pas d'un mag' presse (et par la même occasion que j'ai 6h à tuer par jour), je me permet de me soulever de mon siège, de m'extraire de la torpeur de mon bureau et réussi tant bien que mal à me déplacer jusqu'au kiosque afin d'acheter le dernier CPC en date (je m'abonnerais quand j'aurais des rentrées d'argent régulières i.e. un vrai boulot).
> Et qu'elle fut donc ma surprise lorsque je m'aperçu qu'il restait 5 CPC HS HW n°3, 4 CPC HS HW n°4 ainsi que 4 CPC 212 (mais ceux-là étaient de la veille).
> 
> Je me demandais donc si vous aviez des retours sur la distribution de votre mag, ainsi que le nombre de vente/invendus par région/département/ville/kiosque ?
> N'y aurait-il pas moyen de mettre les canards à contribution afin de vous donner des retours réguliers (mensuel, semestriel ou annuel) ? Des canards qui comme moi n'achète qu'en kiosque, et qui ont le temps de jetter un petit coup d'œil sur le stock d'invendus dans le kiosque ou ils l'achètent. Cette opération serait-elle faisable, humainement parlant, et logistiquement parlant ? Est-ce que cela vaudrait vraiment le coup pour vous, d'un point de vue financier de vous pencher sur ce point afin de "minimiser" les invendus ou est-ce que la distribution ainsi que la vente est complètement aléatoire d'un numéro à un autre et les chiffres complètement inconnus de la plupart des gens de la rédaction ?
> Voila, c'est une idée que j'expose ici. Je ne sais pas si vous y avez déjà réflechi ou si c'est complètement stupide ? Auquel cas j'assumerais entièrement la responsabilité de l'échec de ce topic en me retirant définitivement de la vie.
> 
> ...


En fait, la distribution des magazines dans les différents points de vente est un problème complexe. La société Presstalis (ex NMPP), qui se charge de l'acheminement, facture en grande partie en fonction du nombre d'invendus, de façon à éviter que les éditeurs ne fassent n'importe quoi. En échange, elle fournit des informations (assez) précises sur quelles ventes se font dans quels points de vente. Encore faut-il être capable de traiter et d'analyser ces informations.

C'est le métier d'autres sociétés, intermédiaires, chargées par l'éditeur quand il ne le fait pas lui-même, d'analyser les ventes en détails et de "régler" (c'est comme ça qu'on dit) un journal ou magazine (on dit un "titre"). C'est très complexe, car il faut tenir compte par exemple:
- du calendrier : les déplacements dus aux vacances par exemple, en fonction des régions
- des emplacements : certains titres se vendent mieux près des gares, d'autres près des écoles
- de la géographie : certains titres se vendent beaucoup mieux dans les grandes villes
- etc...

Mais aussi, il faut savoir qu'un titre se vend mieux quand on peut faire une pile, ou un petit tas, donc quand il y a suffisamment d'exemplaires dans chaque point de vente; et aussi qu'un titre ne peut pas se vendre quand... il n'y en a plus ! Donc idéalement, il faudrait qu'il y ait toujours au moins un exemplaire et un invendu par point de vente, pour être sûr de ne pas avoir raté des ventes. Or quand on sait qu'il y a plus de 30 000 points de vente, ce n'est pas possible pour tout le monde, donc il faut faire des choix.

Bref, c'est tellement compliqué que, inévitablement, il y a ça et là des incohérences. Sans compter les intermédiaires chargés de la répartition qui ne suivent parfois que moyennement les consignes...
Quant aux vieux magazines qui restent en vente alors que les nouveaux sont sortis, ça je pense que c'est la responsabilité du point de vente qui ne fait pas ses cartons d'invendus dans les temps. Et c'est très chiant, parce que nous, on attend de savoir combien d'invendus exactement on a sur chaque numéro pour être payés de façon définitive par Presstalis et ça dure des mois.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ce sont des sociétés spécialisées qui achètent aux éditeurs un certain nombre de leurs journaux (parfois des invendus rapatriés, parfois non) et les reconditionnent pour les vendre comme ça (en stations service, souvent).


C'est aussi un moyen pour certains éditeurs de gonfler artificiellement les ventes en s'achetant eux mêmes leurs magazines.

----------


## Marty

> Parce que j'imagine que le buraliste qui a des invendus ça lui fait aussi un manque à gagner donc il peut s'arranger avec des commerçants et les donner


Non pas du tout.
Mes parents sont buralistes et tout ce qu'ils reçoivent (ils ont pas le choix d'ailleurs, on peut pas interdire CPC malheureusement) leur est facturé. Néanmoins, les invendus renvoyés sont ensuite remboursés.

----------


## gregounech

J'ai fait la même observation quand j'ai acheté mon CPC HW 4 à coté de mon lycée, j'ai halluciné ils avaient genre 5 HS Hardware et pareil pour le numéro en cours, ça se trouve c'est super populaire CPC près de chez moi...

Ou pas  ::ninja:: 

EDIT : C'est quoi environ le pourcentage pris par le buraliste pour un magazine (genre à 3.90 ^^) Marty?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Hey Marty rassure nous tes parents ils font une méga promotion de ouf pour vendre ton magazine préféré ?!

----------


## Marty

> EDIT : C'est quoi environ le pourcentage pris par le buraliste pour un magazine (genre à 3.90 ^^) Marty?


Ben je pourrais pas te dire comme ca mais ca ne rapporte quasiment rien. Chez mes parents, la presse et le tabac ne permettent que d'offrir un service (qui rapporte très peu) permettant de fidéliser et d'attirer le client pour le bar. Les buralistes qui ne vivent que de la presse doivent faire des ventes très importantes (genre les Relay) pour être rentable.




> Hey Marty rassure nous tes parents ils font une méga promotion de ouf pour vendre ton magazine préféré ?!


Nan. :tired: 
Enfin si, une fois ils avaient oublié d'en renvoyer un, ils me l'on fait à 3€.  :B): 

Par contre je prends bien soin de le mettre en avant dans la partie "Jeux" quand je suis là bas. Malheureusement ma mère ne veut pas de Canard "WC" en vitrine.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J'ai fait la même observation quand j'ai acheté mon CPC HW 4 à coté de mon lycée, j'ai halluciné ils avaient genre 5 HS Hardware et pareil pour le numéro en cours, ça se trouve c'est super populaire CPC près de chez moi...
> 
> Ou pas 
> 
> EDIT : C'est quoi environ le pourcentage pris par le buraliste pour un magazine (genre à 3.90 ^^) Marty?


De mémoire entre 15% et 20%, suivant les conditions et les points de vente (dans Paris et les grandes villes, la commission est plus forte). Y a tout un système de barèmes et de bonus suivant le type de points de vente, la surface consacrée effectivement à la presse, etc.

----------


## Alab

> Non pas du tout.
> Mes parents sont buralistes et tout ce qu'ils reçoivent (ils ont pas le choix d'ailleurs, on peut pas interdire CPC malheureusement) leur est facturé. Néanmoins, les invendus renvoyés sont ensuite remboursés.


Ok bah ça me rassure un au au moins. ^^

----------


## Akva

Moi qui croyait que les invendus retournaient à la rédac pour être revendus ensuite via la boutique en ligne, je suis bien naïf  :tired:

----------


## M0zArT

Après, le buraliste a peut-être gardé les 4 ou 5 HS HW n°4 car ce sont des trimestriels et non des bi-mensuels comme le CPC courant et que certains dossiers comme "bien monter une sono chez soi" ou autre genre d'article sont relativement intemporels sur quelques mois.
En tout cas merci pour vos réponses  :;):

----------


## Casque Noir

> Après, le buraliste a peut-être gardé les 4 ou 5 HS HW n°4 car ce sont des trimestriels et non des bi-mensuels comme le CPC courant et que certains dossiers comme "bien monter une sono chez soi" ou autre genre d'article sont relativement intemporels sur quelques mois.
> En tout cas merci pour vos réponses


Oui, et c'est super pénible ça. 
Lorsque le magazine est retiré de la vente, Presstalis compte les numéros invendus qu'ils ont récupérés et attendent quelques semaines les libraires retardataires, après quoi ils peuvent déterminer le total des ventes et nous reverser le résultat moins leur commission (quasiment la moitié du prix).

Mais quand ils reçoivent des Hardware n°4 un an après, et bien ils recalculent les taux de commissions sur une vente de l'an passé et ponctionnent l'argent sur les numéros en cours. Bref, c'est super chiant à gérer. Heureusement que cela ne concerne qu'une infime partie des exemplaires.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Oui, et c'est super pénible ça. 
> Lorsque le magazine est retiré de la vente, Presstalis compte les numéros invendus qu'ils ont récupérés et attendent quelques semaines les libraires retardataires, après quoi ils peuvent déterminer le total des ventes et nous reverser le résultat moins leur commission (quasiment la moitié du prix).
> 
> Mais quand ils reçoivent des Hardware n°4 un an après, et bien ils recalculent les taux de commissions sur une vente de l'an passé et ponctionnent l'argent sur les numéros en cours. Bref, c'est super chiant à gérer. Heureusement que cela ne concerne qu'une infime partie des exemplaires.


20 % pour le libraire, la moitié pour Prestalis !! Il reste peu pour les petits producteurs que vous êtes. Les éleveurs laitiers n'ont rien à vous envier.

----------


## Frogg

C'est vrai que lire CPC, c'est des sensations pures.

----------


## M0zArT

> Oui, et c'est super pénible ça. 
> Lorsque le magazine est retiré de la vente, Presstalis compte les numéros invendus qu'ils ont récupérés et attendent quelques semaines les libraires retardataires, après quoi ils peuvent déterminer le total des ventes et nous reverser le résultat moins leur commission (quasiment la moitié du prix).
> 
> Mais quand ils reçoivent des Hardware n°4 un an après, et bien ils recalculent les taux de commissions sur une vente de l'an passé et ponctionnent l'argent sur les numéros en cours. Bref, c'est super chiant à gérer. Heureusement que cela ne concerne qu'une infime partie des exemplaires.


Eh bien je lui en toucherai deux mots  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Oui, et c'est super pénible ça. 
> Lorsque le magazine est retiré de la vente, Presstalis compte les numéros invendus qu'ils ont récupérés et attendent quelques semaines les libraires retardataires, après quoi ils peuvent déterminer le total des ventes et nous reverser le résultat moins leur commission (quasiment la moitié du prix).
> 
> Mais quand ils reçoivent des Hardware n°4 un an après, et bien ils recalculent les taux de commissions sur une vente de l'an passé et ponctionnent l'argent sur les numéros en cours. Bref, c'est super chiant à gérer. Heureusement que cela ne concerne qu'une infime partie des exemplaires.


En gros, je voulais l'acheter le HW n°4 (j'avais pas lu le sommaire gniiiiii) vaut mieux que j'évite passé le premier mois de sa sortie et que je l'achète en votre boutique sur le net ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> le résultat moins leur commission (quasiment la moitié du prix).


La vache. ::o:

----------


## Euklif

> En gros, je voulais l'acheter le HW n°4 (j'avais pas lu le sommaire gniiiiii) vaut mieux que j'évite passé le premier mois de sa sortie et que je l'achète en votre boutique sur le net ?


Etant donné que ce sont des trimestriels, ça me paraitrait un peu tiré par les cheveux de ne pouvoir l'acheter "correctement" que durant son premier mois de commercialisation...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais c'est exagéré mais disons 6 mois alors ok c'est mieux ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> En gros, je voulais l'acheter le HW n°4 (j'avais pas lu le sommaire gniiiiii) vaut mieux que j'évite passé le premier mois de sa sortie et que je l'achète en votre boutique sur le net ?


Non pas forcément. Le mag reste 3 mois en kiosque, donc tu peux l'acheter. Quoiqu'il arrive, un exemplaire acheté n'est pas retourné aux NMPP et donc comptabilisé comme vendus. Le problème, c'est plutôt lorsqu'un libraire ne renvoie pas les invendus que les NMPP compte du coup (puisqu'ils n'ont rien reçu) en vendus. Et lorsqu'il les renvois 6 mois après, ben les NMPP réajustent après coup en notre défaveur, forcément.

L'acheter sur la boutique, oui et non, tu vas payer les frais de port en plus. Enfin, si ce n'est pas un problème pour toi, c'est sur que c'est rentable pour nous.

----------


## O.Boulon

Si vous acheter sur la boutique Internet, c'est clair que ça nous rapporte quasiment deux fois plus, vu qu'on a pas à payer les intermédiaires !

SOYEZ FAINEANTS.

----------


## Nilsou

Et les mag par abonnement alors, vous gagnez donc de fait beaucoup plus? (sans les intermédiaire? )

---------- Post ajouté à 15h19 ----------




> Non pas forcément. Le mag reste 3 mois en kiosque, donc tu peux l'acheter. Quoiqu'il arrive, un exemplaire acheté n'est pas retourné aux NMPP et donc comptabilisé comme vendus. Le problème, c'est plutôt lorsqu'un libraire ne renvoie pas les invendus que les NMPP compte du coup (puisqu'ils n'ont rien reçu) en vendus. Et lorsqu'il les renvois 6 mois après, ben les NMPP réajustent après coup en notre défaveur, forcément.
> 
> L'acheter sur la boutique, oui et non, tu vas payer les frais de port en plus. Enfin, si ce n'est pas un problème pour toi, c'est sur que c'est rentable pour nous.


Un truc que je ne capte pas, la librairie a quel intérêt de renvoyer les invendu? 

Une librairie qui garderais tout les invendu pour faire gagner des pépètes a un magazines artificiellement, et qui ne les renverrais jamais...
Elle y perdrais quoi?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

De l'argent. La librairie "achète" ses magazines.

----------


## Nilsou

Ha ouais ok, et n'est pas remboursé en cas d'invendu... dac.

la rente des invendu est donc totalement dépendante de la librairie, si elle veut garder ses 5 HS CPC d'il y a trois mois en pensant faire un peu plus de bénéfice, elle peut, mais elle fait chier le peuple (si elle les rends un an plus tard...)... 

Bref.

----------


## O.Boulon

Non, t'hallucines.
Pour avoir travailler un temps en kiosque, je peux te dire que personne ne calcule comme ça.
Et de toutes façons, la majorité des ventes se font dans les cinq premiers jours.

Un kiosquier qui garde des trucs "au cas où" il a surtout la certitude d'encombrer ses rayons et de se gâcher le travail.
Si il reste des vieux numéros après réception des nouveaux, c'est que t'as mal fait ton boulot.

----------


## Max_well

C'est les libraires qui décident du nombre d'exemplaire acheté ?

----------


## PrinceGITS

Oui et non. Il reçoit un nombre prédéterminé par des études (ce qu'explique Ivan) mais il peut aussi faire la demande pour en avoir plus la prochaine fois.
Généralement, cette demande ne se fait que si des clients insistent bien car le mag n'est plus/pas en rayon.

----------


## Nilsou

> Non, t'hallucines.
> Pour avoir travailler un temps en kiosque, je peux te dire que personne ne calcule comme ça.
> Et de toutes façons, la majorité des ventes se font dans les cinq premiers jours.
> 
> Un kiosquier qui garde des trucs "au cas où" il a surtout la certitude d'encombrer ses rayons et de se gâcher le travail.
> Si il reste des vieux numéros après réception des nouveaux, c'est que t'as mal fait ton boulot.


Ok.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Oui et non. Il reçoit un nombre prédéterminé par des études (ce qu'explique Ivan) mais il peut aussi faire la demande pour en avoir plus la prochaine fois.
> Généralement, cette demande ne se fait que si des clients insistent bien car le mag n'est plus/pas en rayon.


Et à l'inverse, il peut aussi décider dans sa petite tête que le nombre qu'on lui donne est trop important et les renvoyer tout de suite comme un...
Ou faire comme pleins d'entre eux ont fait au lancement de Canard PC:

_"Bonjour monsieur le kiosquier, est-ce que vous avez Canard PC ?
- Canard quoi !?
- Canard PC, c'est un nouveau journal, c'est sorti mercredi
- Ah ouais, attendez, j'ai reçu un carton quelque part
- Euh, vous le mettez pas en rayon?...
- Bah non, ça sert à rien, ils m'en ont filé 10 et j'en vendrais pas de ce truc.
- Mais... mais... Comment tu veux avoir UNE chance de les vendre, CONNARD, si tu les sorts même pas du PUTAIN de carton !!"_

----------


## Jeckhyl

Alors là les bras m'en tombent quoi. Bon, avec votre survivance, le phénomène a dû disparaitre je suppose.

----------


## MemoryCard

Bah une presse reçoit outemille mag' par jours, aussi... dont 3 nouveau sur la chasse, 2 sur le catch, 5 sur le foot, etc... 
Et il les a pas toujours choisie ces magazines. Quand il a installé Le Monde, l'équipe, Télé 7 jours et Voici, il regarde si y'a pas une petite place pour le nouveau "Boy'z" special Justin Bieber, CpC, faudra voir. Il est habitué a recevoir plein de caca tout les jours, pas toujours facile de trier  :;):

----------


## cooly08

> Euh... NON.
> Ils sont envoyés aux NMPP et sont détruits.


Je vomis.

----------


## cooly08

> C'est aussi un moyen pour certains éditeurs de gonfler artificiellement les ventes en s'achetant eux mêmes leurs magazines.


Ils les lisent aussi ? Certains pourraient voir les torchons qu'ils impriment.

Edit : Très instructif ce topic  ::):

----------


## M0zArT

Enfin bon, tout ça pour dire que mon libraire a encore 3 ou 4 HS HW n°3 de décembre 2009 et qu'il déconne un peu. Mais il me fait un peu flipper ce mec (il a une tête chelou *sic*) et comme je viens juste de me poser dans ce quartier, j'ai pas trop envie de passer pour un malotru à essayer de lui apprendre son boulot..

----------


## olivarius

> Enfin bon, tout ça pour dire que mon libraire a encore 3 ou 4 HS HW n°3 de décembre 2009 et qu'il déconne un peu. Mais il me fait un peu flipper ce mec (il a une tête chelou *sic*) et comme je viens juste de me poser dans ce quartier, j'ai pas trop envie de passer pour un malotru à essayer de lui apprendre son boulot..


Si tu achètes tous les numéros tu résouts le problème  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Avec classe en plus.

----------


## Euklif

Oublie pas de lui dire que tu achète tout ça parce que c'est un incapable quand même. Histoire de passer pour un malotru classe  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bon le danger c'est qu'il s'habitue et en commande 8 de plus le prochain coup en espérant avoir trouvé une bonne pomme.

----------


## Yka04

Vous pouvez nous dire quelle est votre diffusion payée ou c'est oultra zicrette (pour la publicité j'imagine) ?

L'info ne semble pas dispo sur l'OJD. 
Sachant que Joystick est 21000 exemplaires par mois, Joypad à 8600, je suis curieux de voir où vous vous situez et si, comme je le pense, je fais bien partie d'une élite  :B):

----------


## O.Boulon

AHAHAHAHAH. Excusez moi.
Non, tu ne fais pas parti d'une élite.
Et faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit sur Internet.

----------


## Yka04

Ahahah, évidemment, je m'attendais bien à ce genre de réponse... Je dois être trop curieux, ça me jouera des tours.  ::rolleyes:: 

[Edit par charité chrétienne]

[Edit : Merci pour ta bonté.... Je t'ai envoyé un message perso, Boulon]

----------


## Max_well

> Et faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit sur Internet.


Genre, en plus ou en moins leurs déclarations de vente ?
Parce que ça me semble affreusement bas comme chiffres  ::O: 

Sachant qu'en plus faut diviser par deux pour espérer comparer à CPC...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ecoutez les gars, c'est pas à nous de discuter les chiffres de notre concurrent direct, donc vous êtes gentils de ranger vos questions dans vos culottes.

----------


## Alab

Dites comment ça se fait qu'on retrouve certains magasines vieux de 2 ans en paquet 3 pour le prix d'un sur les aires d'autoroute et pas d'autres ? Ça dépend du magasine, du distributeur, de l'éditeur ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ce sont des sociétés spécialisées qui achètent aux éditeurs un certain nombre de leurs journaux (parfois des invendus rapatriés, parfois non) et les reconditionnent pour les vendre comme ça (en stations service, souvent).


Sur la première page Alab. Parfois, ça peut aider de lire les topics avant de poser des questions. Surtout quand ils ne font que 3 pages, et que la réponse est sur la première.

----------


## Alab

> Sur la première page Alab. Parfois, ça peut aider de lire les topics avant de poser des questions. Surtout quand ils ne font que 3 pages, et que la réponse est sur la première.


Oui ça j'avais lu mais ya des conditions nécessaire pour ça ? Qu'est ce qui gagne les magasine : il est payé par l'organisme ou en fonction des reventes ? Et les prix sont fixés par ces organismes ou l'éditeur du magasine a son mot à dire ? 

Mais j'avais déjà lu le sujet et justement j'avais envie d'en savoir un peu plus ça m'a souvent intrigué ce type de revente des magasines, bon j'admets que ma question était pas très très bien formulé.  ::unsure:: 

Sinon pour les numéro invendus dans les DOM TOM la destruction se fait en métropole ou pas ? Ça fait un cout supplémentaire le rapatriement d'aussi loin du coup non ?

----------


## Emualynk

> 20 % pour le libraire, la moitié pour Prestalis !! Il reste peu pour les petits producteurs que vous êtes. Les éleveurs laitiers n'ont rien à vous envier.


Pas confondre Libraire et Presse.
Ma mère est libraire, au final elle ne gagne pas grand chose sur les livres qu'elle vend.
Là où elle peut se faire de l'argent (grâce aux marges) c'est sur la papeterie.
Elle ne vend pas de journaux, c'est trop de boulot en plus (faut être là très tôt le matin pour les recevoir etc...).
Après c'est à peu près le même fonctionnement, la librairie reçoit plein de livres dont elle n'a rien à battre (genre la 5ième biographie de Loana) et les renvoit ensuite pour être remboursés.
Tandis que le dernier Harry Potter qui aurait pu bien se vendre et qu'elle aura commandée, elle le recevra bien après une grande enseigne comme la fnac.

----------


## kilfou

Huhu la bonne blague.

Je veux bien soutenir les libraires mais de là à balancer qu'il y a - de 20% de marges sur les livres et que le dernier HP n'arrive pas à l'heure dans les librairies, HUM quoi.

 ::):

----------


## Emualynk

> Huhu la bonne blague.
> 
> Je veux bien soutenir les libraires mais de là à balancer qu'il y a - de 20% de marges sur les livres et que le dernier HP n'arrive pas à l'heure dans les librairies, HUM quoi.


Bah crois ce que tu veux, mais c'est ça.
T'imagines pas ce que c'est d'être une petite librairie de quartier (et quand je dis HP, c'est juste à titre d'exemple, c'est valable avec n'importe quelle dernière sortie qui se vendra à coup sûr).

EDIT : par contre je vois pas où j'ai parlé de 20% ?
A l'heure actuelle les livres, c'est prix imposé, le libraire se fait 30% sur le prix final.
Tu as le droit de baisser ta marge mais tu es limité par la loi (il me semble).
Mais toujours est-il qu'en comparaison, tu gagnes finalement peu sur les livres pour permettre de faire tourner ton commerce.
Là où une fnac fait (faisait apparement, maintenant c'est uniquement avec la carte, pour Virgin faudrait que je vérifie) constamment une réduction de la marge, c'est plus dur à faire pour une petite librairie.

----------


## kilfou

J'ai bossé dans une petite librairie, je sais aussi de quoi je parle.  ::): 


J'ai un peu extrapolé pour les 20%, t'avais l'air (et je me suis sûrement trompé) de dire que la situation était encore pire pour les libraires que pour les presses. C'est tout...

Et sinon pour la réduc, c'est maxi 5% de réduc pour tout le monde (sauf pour les employés...  :Bave: ) depuis la loi Lang.

Les retards dans les offices, c'est quand même rarissime, faut pas abuser. Surtout pour un blockbuster, où y a même un office spécial de créé, en dehors des jours habituels de livraison.

Mais je suis d'accord dans le fond hein, tu fais pas libraire pour gagner du pognon, tu fais ça par passion.

Comme CPC (hop, je suis pas HS.  :B): )

----------


## Emualynk

On est d'accord donc.  ::):

----------


## Ashraam

Personnellement, je n'ai pas d'expérience particulière en vente de mag PC, mais j'ai l'opportunité par l'intermédiaire de mon taf de me déplacer régulièrement aussi bien sur le Nord Pas de Calais qu'en région parisienne, et deux choses me sautent aux yeux lorsque je cherche un CPC (oui je ne suis pas abonné, et j'avoue ne pas vouloir l'être) :

1) Il est souvent difficile de mettre la main dessus, non pas par manque d'exemplaires disponibles ou par défaut d'approvisionnement (du moins dans les presses 'conséquentes'), mais plutôt car leur placement en rayon laisse à désirer. En effet, la plupart des presses expose les CPC dans la section matériel informatique, et ce d'autant plus que CPC propose régulièrement du HS Hardware...

2) Je rebondis sur la transition initiée précédemment pour faire une remarque concernant les HS Hardware, j'ai pu remarquer dans une vingtaine de presses, et ce dans des cadres très différents (maison de la presse, centre ville, centre commerciaux, etc...) une quantité non négligeable d'invendu de ce HS (aux alentours de 4 à 5 par presses visitées) ce qui rejoint le point précédent et m'amène réellement à m'interroger sur les quantités d'invendus de ces hors séries...

----------


## Rhoth

Tiens en parlant de ces CPC Hardware (ou autre HS), bien souvent, vu leur temps d'expositions, il est pas rare que dans les kiosquiers ou autre endroits de distributions, il n'y a ai que 2 ou 3 exemplaires à disposition, mais surtout qu'ils sont dans un état lamentable : déchirés de partout.

Bref, on sait comment ca se passe, tu prend le magazine de devant, ou de derriere, le client l'extrait par erreur, le remet mal, bref la couverture, et les premieres ou dernieres pages souffrent, frottent et apres 2 mois, l'exemplaire est dans un état minable.

Ils deviennent quoi ces exemplaires ? Il ne sera jamais vendu, j'imagine que ca passe pour votre pomme en invendu non ?

----------


## sedrik

Pour en revenir au surstock de magazine de ton vendeur de presse, je mise à 99% sur une personne  qui gère très mal ses bordereaux de livraison et ses bordereaux d'invendu. Alors forcément ensuite il auras de la démarque et sa commission seras affaibli par son taux de scan.

edit : formulation corrigé, et désolé pour le jargon technique presse, je m'étais presque cru au taf, tant c'est un sujet que je connais, et ce message n'avais aucunes intentions irrespectueuses.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca te dit pas de parler français et d'utiliser des majuscules ?
Parce que, d'un, t'es pas respectueux des gens qui te lisent, de deux, t'es incompréhensible, de trois, t'es pas sur Jv.com.

----------


## Tyler Durden



----------


## francou008

> Tiens en parlant de ces CPC Hardware (ou autre HS), bien souvent, vu leur temps d'expositions, il est pas rare que dans les kiosquiers ou autre endroits de distributions, il n'y a ai que 2 ou 3 exemplaires à disposition, mais surtout qu'ils sont dans un état lamentable : déchirés de partout.
> 
> Bref, on sait comment ca se passe, tu prend le magazine de devant, ou de derriere, le client l'extrait par erreur, le remet mal, bref la couverture, et les premieres ou dernieres pages souffrent, frottent et apres 2 mois, l'exemplaire est dans un état minable.
> 
> Ils deviennent quoi ces exemplaires ? Il ne sera jamais vendu, j'imagine que ca passe pour votre pomme en invendu non ?


Ça peut venir des livreurs également.  ::ninja:: 

Certains magazines sont emballés dans du plastique, ceux la tiennent bien, et d'autres sont cerclés par des lanières en plastique. Les coins ne sont plus protégés et peuvent être cornés quand ils sont jetés dans les camions (parce que c'est toujours la course). Il suffit aussi que ce soit donné avec un paquet de quotidiens un peu fin, quand la cercleuse tire pour tendre les lanières, si l'opérateur en a rien à foutre et qu'il ne met pas les mains sous les lanières pour empêcher la compression, ça donne un beau tas de magazines tout pourri.

Ya plein de raisons pour qu'un magazine un peu fragile arrive pourri chez un buraliste.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nilsou

> Personnellement, je n'ai pas d'expérience particulière en vente de mag PC, mais j'ai l'opportunité par l'intermédiaire de mon taf de me déplacer régulièrement aussi bien sur le Nord Pas de Calais qu'en région parisienne, et deux choses me sautent aux yeux lorsque je cherche un CPC (oui je ne suis pas abonné, et j'avoue ne pas vouloir l'être) :
> 
> 1) Il est souvent difficile de mettre la main dessus, non pas par manque d'exemplaires disponibles ou par défaut d'approvisionnement (du moins dans les presses 'conséquentes'), mais plutôt car leur placement en rayon laisse à désirer. En effet, la plupart des presses expose les CPC dans la section matériel informatique, et ce d'autant plus que CPC propose régulièrement du HS Hardware...
> 
> 2) Je rebondis sur la transition initiée précédemment pour faire une remarque concernant les HS Hardware, j'ai pu remarquer dans une vingtaine de presses, et ce dans des cadres très différents (maison de la presse, centre ville, centre commerciaux, etc...) une quantité non négligeable d'invendu de ce HS (aux alentours de 4 à 5 par presses visitées) ce qui rejoint le point précédent et m'amène réellement à m'interroger sur les quantités d'invendus de ces hors séries...


Je rebondit pour dire que : Oui , le placement est assez affreux... très souvent je suis obligé de demander au vendeur ou se trouve Canard PC, et parfois, même eux on du mal a le retrouver.  ::|: 

Le type de papier, bien qu'ultra agréable à lire, n'aide pas non plus, le mag se cache très bien entre deux magazine dont les pages font 3 centimètres d'épaisseur. 

Je suppose que les libraires les classes par chiffres de ventes, ou alors ils ont un autre critère?

----------


## sedrik

> Je suppose que les libraires les classes par chiffres de ventes, ou alors ils ont un autre critère?


C'est plutôt variable, en général, c'est surtout en fonction de la périodicité des titres, puis ensuite des critères de rangement propres à chaque enseigne.

edit : nerf les quotes moisis

----------


## Roland Flure

Petite remarque : tu cites Nilsou mais en mettant "O.Boulon" pour pseudo.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> 1) Il est souvent difficile de mettre la main dessus, non pas par manque d'exemplaires disponibles ou par défaut d'approvisionnement (du moins dans les presses 'conséquentes'), mais plutôt car leur placement en rayon laisse à désirer. En effet, la plupart des presses expose les CPC dans la section matériel informatique, et ce d'autant plus que CPC propose régulièrement du HS Hardware...


C'est un problème que nous avons depuis le début, et qui date de bien avant l'apparition du premier HS hardware : Canard PC n'est quasiment jamais rangé avec les magazines de jeux vidéo. Je pense que c'est dû au fait que lorsqu'on s'est lancé (et encore aujourd'hui) les seuls magazines du secteur "loisir/informatique/pouêt-pouêt" qui étaient en papier journal étaient les faux trucs de hackers et autres "Linux vaincra Magazine". Donc par assimilation visuelle les kiosquiers ont rangé Canard PC avec cette "famille" de presse. Ca a été, et c'est encore, un handicap énorme pour faire découvrir Canard PC aux joueurs non avertis, mais on a tout essayé (communication au kiosquiers, circulaires, etc.), rien n'y a fait. Et maintenant que les lecteurs réguliers sont habitués à aller le chercher à un endroit, trop difficile de changer.




> 2) Je rebondis sur la transition initiée précédemment pour faire une remarque concernant les HS Hardware, j'ai pu remarquer dans une vingtaine de presses, et ce dans des cadres très différents (maison de la presse, centre ville, centre commerciaux, etc...) une quantité non négligeable d'invendu de ce HS (aux alentours de 4 à 5 par presses visitées) ce qui rejoint le point précédent et m'amène réellement à m'interroger sur les quantités d'invendus de ces hors séries...


Étonnant, parce que le Canard PC hardware (ce ne sont plus des Hors séries mais une publication autonome) se vend très bien. Ce doit être une illusion d'optique dû au fait que, en tant que trimestriel, il reste très longtemps en kiosque.

----------


## jojozekil

Salut !
Deux postulats, une suggestion :

Postulat 1- Il n'y a pas longtemps vous évoquiez dans un édito la possibilité que les NMPP mettent la clé sous la porte.

Postulat 2- Visiblement c'est une forme de racket qu'ils vous font subir. Perso je trouve ça honteux de découvrir que vous ne gagnez même pas 2 euros par canard vendu.

Suggestion : Pourquoi pas une distribution électronique ? Avec la démocratisation des appareils mobiles permettant de consulter en situation de mobilité c'est bien plus envisageable qu'il y quelques temps. Pour éviter le piratage un système de login sur le site qui permettrait de consulter les canards en ligne, voir une appli iPhone / iPad / Androïd pour un mode déconnecté sympa. Un espèce de Steam version Canard (canard vapeur ?).

En plus le papier ça me fait de plus en plus chier pour deux raisons. D'abord ça prend une place pas possible surtout quand on lit beaucoup ou pire, qu'on est fan de comics (tirez pas, ça arrive à des gens très biens). Et quand on craque, on jette des trucs qu'on aurait bien aimé garder. J'ai le coeur serré en repensant à cette pile de Joystick des temps héroïques où Robocop et Wing Commander 2 faisaient la couv, que j'ai fini par foutre en l'air parce que... ben parce qu'il me fallait de la place pour Spider-Man et les Ultimates. Voilà c'est dit !

----------


## O.Boulon

Putain surtout pour les ultimates quoi...
Et puis je suis sur que les Spideys c'était la saga du clone.
Honte sur ta race.

----------


## jojozekil

> Putain surtout pour les ultimates quoi...
> Et puis je suis sur que les Spideys c'était la saga du clone.
> Honte sur ta race.


Ils déchirent les Ultimates, enfin les deux premières saisons de Millar et Hitch. La suite...  ::|: 

Et non, c'était pas la saga du clown, mais le Ultimate Spider-Man de Bendis. Alors bon, y a bien des clones à un moment, mais pas besoin de se cacher du regard des autres pour le lire.

[HS]Millar et Bendis, les deux gars qui ont sauvé Marvel. Dommage que l'adaptation ciné de Wanted ait été aussi merdique. Le concept des super vilains qui mettent une branlée à tous les super héros du monde en même temps c'était puissant. Pas encore vu Kick-Ass, j'espère qu'il est pas foiré.[/HS]

Sinon mon idée que-je-suis-sûr-que-je-suis-le-premier-à-l'avoir-eue, elle est pas bien ? En plus ça ferait jaser, les canards sur iPad, une news de plus à jeter au populo plein de trolls pro et anti Apple  ::rolleyes::

----------


## znokiss

> Ca a été, et c'est encore, un handicap énorme pour faire découvrir Canard PC aux joueurs non avertis, mais on a tout essayé (communication au kiosquiers, circulaires, etc.), rien n'y a fait. Et maintenant que les lecteurs réguliers sont habitués à aller le chercher à un endroit, trop difficile de changer.


Et une opération commando, où chaque canard qui va acheter le sien prends la pile en fourbe et la déplace entre Joystick et JeuxVideoMagazine comme ça, l'air de rien  ::siffle:: 
Je comprends bien évidemment que vous pouvez pas valider ni soutenir une telle pratique, mais je balance l'idée, juste comme ça, en passant.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'est un problème que nous avons depuis le début, et qui date de bien avant l'apparition du premier HS hardware : Canard PC n'est quasiment jamais rangé avec les magazines de jeux vidéo. Je pense que c'est dû au fait que lorsqu'on s'est lancé (et encore aujourd'hui) les seuls magazines du secteur "loisir/informatique/pouêt-pouêt" qui étaient en papier journal étaient les faux trucs de hackers et autres "Linux vaincra Magazine".


En même temps, dans la plupart des Presse les mag' "spécialisés" info et ceux de Jeux, sont accolés, ça reste grosso modo un seul bloc. Cela-dit, même au milieu de magazines hackerz/hardware, le CPC se détache en général bien de par sa couv'.
Puis les mag' de jeux vidéos sont souvent sur l'étagère au ras du sol, moins visible que les mags techniques.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et une opération commando, où chaque canard qui va acheter le sien prends la pile en fourbe et la déplace entre Joystick et JeuxVideoMagazine comme ça, l'air de rien 
> Je comprends bien évidemment que vous pouvez pas valider ni soutenir une telle pratique, mais je balance l'idée, juste comme ça, en passant.


Nan, nan, faites pas ça sinon on va se retrouver au troisième rang du linéaire avec les invendus.

----------


## Ashraam

Tiens, faudra que je me fasse un album photo avec les placements des CPC dans les diverses presses que je visite, qqfois c'est assez surprenant.

----------


## jojozekil

Et au passage merci pour ce canard que vous nous pondez toutes les (2) semaines. Je ne joue plus autant qu'avant depuis que je suis papa, j'en ai limite rien à foutre de 80% des titres dont vous parlez (pas votre faute, vous traitez l'actu), mais j'adore vous lire.
CPC illumine mes séjours aux chiottes (en tout bien tout honneur of course).

----------


## znokiss

> Nan, nan, faites passer sinon on va se retrouver au troisième rang du linéaire avec les invendus.


 ::blink::  Pô compris.
"Faites passer" genre "donnez-vous le mot sinon on se retrouve en haut"
ou bien "Faites pas ça".. ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Faites pas ça...
Désolé, trop de drogue.

----------


## Frypolar

> Sinon mon idée que-je-suis-sûr-que-je-suis-le-premier-à-l'avoir-eue, elle est pas bien ? En plus ça ferait jaser, les canards sur iPad, une news de plus à jeter au populo plein de trolls pro et anti Apple


Déjà essayé avec Relay. Ils se faisaient méchamment pirater. La question a été reposée au moins 3 fois dans le topic des questions (étrange pour une question) et celui un peu plus bas "Mon canard en PDF".

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah zno tu fais comme moi, quand tu le vois mal placé le cpc tu le mets en avant et pis c'est tout !
A une époque ancienne j'avais gagné 350 points grâce à mes photos et adresses de points de vente, c'était marrant.

----------


## Pelomar

Ils ont servi ces points finalement d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Euh pas pour moi, parce que j'ai pas réclamé, mais certains ont eu des goodies ouaip. Ma feignantise me perdra.  ::P:

----------


## darkgrievous

Étonnant, dans le relay ou je vais il sont toujours en avant, le hs mod était même en premier plan.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Déjà essayé avec Relay. Ils se faisaient méchamment pirater. La question a été reposée au moins 3 fois dans le topic des questions (étrange pour une question) et celui un peu plus bas "Mon canard en PDF".


Ouais le PDF c'est pas vraiment jouable : trop facile à pirater de base, trop compliqué à anti-pirater.
Mais c'est sûr que le développement de l'iPhone et l'arrivée de l'iPad donnent des idées. Mais :
- je ne sais pas combien  de lecteurs de Canard PC ont un iPhone, et ça c'est quand même une info vitale;
- je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée de "transposer" le magazine; mais peut-être faire autre chose, plus léger, un peu différent, plus adapté à cet usage.

----------


## jojozekil

100% d'accord, le .pdf c'est le début de la fin. Je pense que même les gens honnêtes ont du contenu illicite. Donc ce serait se tirer une balle dans la patte.
Mais un player propriétaire multiplateforme qui donne accès au contenu un peu comme Steam avec les jeux. Qui sur son PC, qui sur son iTruc, qui sur son PDA. Si le prix est plus intéressant que le papier ça peut le faire ! Voire un canard enrichi avec du son et de la vidéo. Je sais pas moâ...

----------


## darkgrievous

> - je ne sais pas combien  de lecteurs de Canard PC ont un iPhone, et ça c'est quand même une info vitale;


Vous avez pas les stats de connections au sites  ::huh:: 
Sinon faudrait demander durant le sondage de juin.




> Qui sur son PC, qui sur son iTruc, qui sur son PDA. Si le prix est plus intéressant que le papier ça peut le faire ! Voire un canard enrichi avec du son et de la vidéo. Je sais pas moâ...



 ::o:

----------


## flochy

Le lecteur de CPC bien sous tout rapport n'a pas d'iphone (sinon il lirait SVM Mac), donc pas besoin d'appli iCPC  ::ninja::

----------


## jojozekil

> Le lecteur de CPC bien sous tout rapport n'a pas d'iphone (sinon il lirait SVM Mac), donc pas besoin d'appli iCPC


Ha ouais, j'oubliais, les possesseurs d'iPhone et de produits Apple en général sont tous des bobos qui roulent en velib, bouffent bio et vivent dans les jolis quartiers. Alors que les linuxiens sont les vrais héros du 21ème siècle.  :tired: 

Merde, je viens de troller ::|:

----------


## gregounech

J'ai vu cette partie de la keynote google I/O et ouais, ça c'est l'avenir de CPC!

----------


## Frypolar

> - je ne sais pas combien  de lecteurs de Canard PC ont un iPhone, et ça c'est quand même une info vitale;


Sans oublier les canards sous Android voire Windows Mobile  ::wacko:: .




> - je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée de "transposer" le magazine; mais peut-être faire autre chose, plus léger, un peu différent, plus adapté à cet usage.


Le papier a cet avantage que tu te déchires pas les yeux en lisant des pages et des pages. Faire un simple copier/coller ne serait pas super, je suis bien d'accord.




> Mais un player propriétaire multiplateforme qui donne accès au contenu un peu comme Steam avec les jeux. Qui sur son PC, qui sur son iTruc, qui sur son PDA.


J'ai peur que la contrainte de devoir lancer un logiciel soit trop forte. Et puis il faut le développer le logiciel.




> Voire un canard enrichi avec du son et de la vidéo. Je sais pas moâ...





> 


Plus de contenu c'est super mais il faut le trouver, le traiter et l'ordonner. Bref ça demande pas mal de boulot. Le truc de google c'est bien mais il ne faut pas oublier que c'est une présentation, préparée longtemps à l'avance. On ne sait rien de la facilité de mise en place et d'utilisation de ce genre d'outils. Ni des protections ou limites imposées.

----------


## darkgrievous

Pour les applis, tout les smartphone valable gère le html 5.
Apres je sais bien que le truc de Googlec'est avant tout un proof of concept, c'est juste pour donner une idée de ce que pourrait etre un caypaycay++.

Mais on s'éloigne un peu du sujet la non ?

----------


## Gordor

Se demander "Combien de lecteur de CPC ont un ipad ou iphone" afin de prendre la décision de le diffuser numériquement, c'est un peu prendre le problème à l'envers. Diffuser CPC numériquement sur ce genre de plateforme c'est potentiellement s'ouvrir à un public beaucoup plus large que celui qui arrive a trouver le petite feuillet CPC dans le relay prêt de chez lui.

Il faudrait se rapprocher d'Apple pour connaitre les conditions associés à la diffusion d'un hebdo dans son ibook store (une appli spécifique n'est pas nécessaire. Les conditions ne doivent pas être pire que pour la diffusion en kiosque, ca évite d'investir dans le dev d'une appli, et ca permet de toucher tous les utilisateurs plutot que juste ceux qui auraient par mégarde téléchargé l'appli).

En tout cas, pour moi, la plus grande utilité que je vois à l'Ipad, c'est de remplacer les 4 ou 5 magazines que j'achète régulièrement et qui prennent beaucoup de place chez moi.
Si j'apprends que CPC est dispo numériquement, je m'abonne a vie  ::):

----------


## Zapp le Grand

> Se demander "Combien de lecteur de CPC ont un ipad ou iphone" afin de prendre la décision de le diffuser numériquement, c'est un peu prendre le problème à l'envers. Diffuser CPC numériquement sur ce genre de plateforme c'est potentiellement s'ouvrir à un public beaucoup plus large que celui qui arrive a trouver le petite feuillet CPC dans le relay prêt de chez lui.
> 
> Il faudrait se rapprocher d'Apple pour connaitre les conditions associés à la diffusion d'un hebdo dans son ibook store (une appli spécifique n'est pas nécessaire. Les conditions ne doivent pas être pire que pour la diffusion en kiosque, ca évite d'investir dans le dev d'une appli, et ca permet de toucher tous les utilisateurs plutot que juste ceux qui auraient par mégarde téléchargé l'appli).
> 
> En tout cas, pour moi, la plus grande utilité que je vois à l'Ipad, c'est de remplacer les 4 ou 5 magazines que j'achète régulièrement et qui prennent beaucoup de place chez moi.
> Si j'apprends que CPC est dispo numériquement, je m'abonne a vie


Puis ca donne une super excuse pour s'acheter un iPad!! Du coup, la tablette useless a 500 baluches, devient over WAF compliant quoi.

----------


## jojozekil

> Se demander "Combien de lecteur de CPC ont un ipad ou iphone" afin de prendre la décision de le diffuser numériquement, c'est un peu prendre le problème à l'envers. Diffuser CPC numériquement sur ce genre de plateforme c'est potentiellement s'ouvrir à un public beaucoup plus large que celui qui arrive a trouver le petite feuillet CPC dans le relay prêt de chez lui.
> 
> Il faudrait se rapprocher d'Apple pour connaitre les conditions associés à la diffusion d'un hebdo dans son ibook store (une appli spécifique n'est pas nécessaire. Les conditions ne doivent pas être pire que pour la diffusion en kiosque, ca évite d'investir dans le dev d'une appli, et ca permet de toucher tous les utilisateurs plutot que juste ceux qui auraient par mégarde téléchargé l'appli).
> 
> En tout cas, pour moi, la plus grande utilité que je vois à l'Ipad, c'est de remplacer les 4 ou 5 magazines que j'achète régulièrement et qui prennent beaucoup de place chez moi.
> Si j'apprends que CPC est dispo numériquement, je m'abonne a vie


+1

Oh et puis non, +2 (je suis gros)




> Puis ca donne une super excuse pour s'acheter un iPad!! Du coup, la tablette useless a 500 baluches, devient over WAF compliant quoi.


Carrément. Aujourd'hui il me faut deux bibliothèques pour ranger mes comics et une autre pour conserver mes périodiques de ce deux dernières années. Je pense que je vais investire dans un p*****n de scanner moi !

----------


## Gordor

Pour info, on sait pas, ça peut aider : 

http://pro.clubic.com/entreprises/ad...zine-ipad.html

C'est un outil pour créer des magazines à destination de l'Ipad  ::):

----------


## bermudatatooine

Voilà ma pierre à l'édifice :

J'ajouterais que ce qui me motive à acheter une tablette c'est justement d'avoir accès à ma collection numérique de revue et dont notamment CPC, et pouvoir les consulter n'importe où.

Je ne crois absolument pas au contenu enrichi, c'est du pipeau (suffit de voir le dvd et les b-ray on achete pas les films pour leur bonus) , il faut garder le mag tel qu'il est, enrichir, c'est investir, et investir c'est prendre un risque et forcément ça refroidit surtout sur le lancement est récent.

Maintenant Est ce que se lancer maintenant dans la formule ne serait finalement pas + intéressant pour CPC que dans plusieurs années ? 
Lorsque le support aura conquis son public, on peut logiquement s'attendre à ce que la pomme rendent les conditions d'accès plus coûteuses pour les éditeurs.

Ce qui m'intéresse dans ce support, c'est le contenu, pas le contenant, les applis, je m'en fous totalement, c'est donc l'offre numérique des mags qui peut me convaincre de l'utilité de cette tablette.

----------


## Gordor

copain !

----------


## Crealkiller

> copain !


 :haha:  Vous avez achetez un Ipad!!!



Spoiler Alert! 


 
Vote pour une version multiplateforme pour son HD2


 ::ninja::

----------


## Narm

> Je ne crois absolument pas au contenu enrichi, c'est du pipeau (suffit de voir le dvd et les b-ray j'achète pas les films pour leur bonus)


Fixed, en te remerciant d'avance de ne me plus m'inclure dans tes généralisations ainsi que mes camarades qui pensent que les bonus des DVD et autres blu-ray sont une grande valeur ajoutée, au même titre que par exemple la VO...  ::siffle::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> En tout cas, pour moi, la plus grande utilité que je vois à l'Ipad, c'est de remplacer les 4 ou 5 magazines que j'achète régulièrement et qui prennent beaucoup de place chez moi.
> Si j'apprends que CPC est dispo numériquement, je m'abonne a vie


Tout ce que je peux promettre c'est qu'on y regarde de près. Androïd inclu (depuis que je viens juste de changer de téléphone...).

----------


## bermudatatooine

> Fixed, en te remerciant d'avance de ne me plus m'inclure dans tes généralisations ainsi que mes camarades qui pensent que les bonus des DVD et autres blu-ray sont une grande valeur ajoutée, au même titre que par exemple la VO...


En français, ça veut dire quoi tout ça ?

J'ai une suggestion pour la Modération  : faut ajouter dans les règles d'être à jeun pour lire et rédiger.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ça veut dire que tu fais une généralité de ton cas particulier et que c'est idiot car contredit par les ventes de collector et que lui par exemple achète plutôt quand il y a une VO (bien que là je ne vois pas le rapport de causalité mais on s'en fout).

----------


## Castor

> A une époque ancienne j'avais gagné 350 points grâce à mes photos et adresses de points de vente, c'était marrant.


Ah ouais c'était le bon vieux temps ça ! Quand CPC était gentil.
Maintenant t'es ban bien avant d'avoir 350 pts...  ::ninja::

----------


## toutatis

> Tout ce que je peux promettre c'est qu'on y regarde de près. Androïd inclu (depuis que je viens juste de changer de téléphone...).


J'imagine bien une évolution du format ePub qui accepterait des mises en page plus travaillées.

Si cela se confirme dans un futur proche, vous pourrez vous déployer à plus grande échelle.

----------


## Terrestrial

> C'est aussi un moyen pour certains éditeurs de gonfler artificiellement les ventes en s'achetant eux mêmes leurs magazines.


C'est donc pour ça que les Canard PC sont fait en PQ, pour avoir une utilité en tant qu'invendus ?  :tired:

----------


## Crealkiller

> Tout ce que je peux promettre c'est qu'on y regarde de près. Androïd inclu (depuis que je viens juste de changer de téléphone...).


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W0DvjBgCg4

Et Pas win mob?  ::sad::  Bon je vais devoir changer de tèl  :tired:

----------


## Gordor

> Tout ce que je peux promettre c'est qu'on y regarde de près. Androïd inclu (depuis que je viens juste de changer de téléphone...).


Bon je reviens a la charge quelques mois plus tard. Ou en êtes vous de vos réflexions pour porter CPC sur Ipad ?

Maintenant que j'ai investis, j'ai une envie furieuse de ne plus voir trainer mes canard PC aux chiottes (ok ca c'est plutot ma femme, et mon fils, la dernière couv lui fait peur)

J'ai quelques magazines que je suis régulièrement et qui a priori refusent de s'ouvrir aux nouvelles techno et j'ai un peu du mal a comprendre.
Quand je vois que Closer et Paris Match ont leur appli ... Mais qu'attendez vous ? Allez, venez m'annoncer une bonne nouvelle !

[edit] pour info, l'application Zinio permet d'acheter des magazines pour les consulter sur l'Ipad. Ils vendent également leur visionneuse en marque blanche pour avoir une appli spécifique a un magazine, dernière en date : l'express. Ca peut etre une bonne piste ?

----------


## O.Boulon

1- Ca coûte cher de créer une appli dédié, on a d'autres projets plus urgents, mais on y pense
2- On aime pas le contrôle des contenus de chez Apple et, apparemment, c'est réciproque
3- On a envisagé les "visionneuses" : en passant par Relay ça s'est révélé être un gâchis vecteur de warez et ne rapportant pas un sous...

Donc, on retourne ça dans notre tête tant qu'on trouve pas une manière correcte. Une manière correcte pour le lecteur qui en plus nous rapportera plus d'argent qu'elle ne nous en coûte.

----------


## Gordor

> 1- Ca coûte cher de créer une appli dédié, on a d'autres projets plus urgents, mais on y pense
> 2- On aime pas le contrôle des contenus de chez Apple et, apparemment, c'est réciproque
> 3- On a envisagé les "visionneuses" : en passant par Relay ça s'est révélé être un gâchis vecteur de warez et ne rapportant pas un sous...
> 
> Donc, on retourne ça dans notre tête tant qu'on trouve pas une manière correcte. Une manière correcte pour le lecteur qui en plus nous rapportera plus d'argent qu'elle ne nous en coûte.


Okidoki, merci pour la réponse. En gros c'est pas pour tout de suite, mais j'ai toujours un petit espoir  ::): 
Dommage pour Relay, ils ont une appli dédiée que je comptais tester ce soir.
Zinio est peut être plus secure, pour le coup

Sinon vous êtes au courant que des sites du genre madeinpresse ou discountpresse (qui semblent être le même site sous 2 noms différents) vous vendent en numérique ?
Bon, ce n'est pas satisfaisant du tout car devant être consulté en étant connecté, c'est bien dommage, mais je me demandais s'ils avaient votre accord. (d'ailleurs, vu la qualité des scans d'exemple, je ne sais pas si ca vous fait vraiment honneur)

----------


## O.Boulon

Pour MadeinPresse, oui, ça va de paire avec la distribution via Presstalis.
Pour l 'autre, faut que je me renseigne, mais ça doit être lié.

----------


## Gordor

Bon allé, je reviens a la charge. Lekiosque.fr a sortie son appli qui a l'air stable, et j'espère plus secure que relay.com

Alors, vous allez les contacter pour qu'enfin je retrouve mon canardPC dans mon IPad ?  ::):

----------

